# Online Shopping



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I found this site and wonder if anyone has experience with them. They list some products I am interested in. Aliexpress it is part of the Alibaba Group.
Any guidance would be appreciated


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> I found this site and wonder if anyone has experience with them. They list some products I am interested in. Aliexpress it is part of the Alibaba Group.
> Any guidance would be appreciated


From what I've seen of Alibaba it's Chinese counterfit stuff.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Aren't they all?


----------



## expatuk2015 (Jan 12, 2015)

I had thought of buying stuff from Alibaba who owns Aliexpress as some products you can buy only 1 of ( a sample) but after problems with the Postal service here I decided not to bother !
and anyway the products I wanted I got locally eventually . I suppose overall it depends on the products your looking to buy.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

thanks


----------

